# [gtk] Impossible d'installer le package gtk+

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je suis sur une installation fraiche de gentoo, et il m'est imposible de mettre à jour le système. Le process reste bloqué sur l'installation de gtk+:

```
make[4]: *** [Gdk-3.0.gir] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1/work/gtk+-3.2.4/gdk'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1/work/gtk+-3.2.4/gdk'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1/work/gtk+-3.2.4/gdk'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1/work/gtk+-3.2.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

```

Voici l'emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.3.4-r7 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.2, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.4.8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.8-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8400_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 19 Aug 2012 06:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r1000, 3.2.3-r1000

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2.0-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.2-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r4

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="git://github.com/funtoo/ports-2012.git"

SYNC_USER="root"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alac alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif extras fam firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lame lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wavpack wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, SYNC_UMASK
```

Je ne peux pas poster le log entier, il ets super long. Voici les dernières lignes:

```
 ...

  ...

  CC     gdkwindow.lo

  CC     gdkwindowimpl.lo

  CC     gdkenumtypes.lo

  CC     gdkmarshalers.lo

  GEN    gdkconfig.h

  CCLD   libgdk-3.la

  GISCAN Gdk-3.0.gir

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.2/../../../../lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_mutex_unlock'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.2/../../../../lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_mutex_lock'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

linking of temporary binary failed: Command '['/bin/sh', '../libtool', '--mode=link', '--tag=CC', '--silent', 'gcc', '-o', '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1/work/gtk+-3.2.4/gdk/tmp-introspect7Chcsc/Gdk-3.0', '-export-dynamic', '-DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED', '-march=native', '-mtune=native', '-O2', '-pipe', '-O2', '-Wall', '-L.', 'libgdk-3.la', '-lglib-2.0', '-lgthread-2.0', '-pthread', '-lrt', '-lgobject-2.0', '-lgmodule-2.0', '-lgio-2.0', '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1/work/gtk+-3.2.4/gdk/tmp-introspect7Chcsc/Gdk-3.0.o']' returned non-zero exit status 1

make[4]: *** [Gdk-3.0.gir] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1/work/gtk+-3.2.4/gdk'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1/work/gtk+-3.2.4/gdk'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1/work/gtk+-3.2.4/gdk'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1/work/gtk+-3.2.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1/work/gtk+-3.2.4'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1/work/gtk+-3.2.4'

```

Avez-vous une idée ? J'ai chercher sur le forum, mais je n'ais pas vraiment trouver la cause.

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

----------

## Poussin

je tenterais de recompiler x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf

----------

## Poussin

Par contre, euh, tu utilises quoi comme brol? Du IPoT? parce que portage 2.3, c'est la classe, surtout en stable ^^

----------

## zerros

Portage 2.3 est par défaut dans la stable de funtoo apparemment.  :Smile: 

Merci pour la piste GDK, j'essaie de suite.

----------

